# DHCP renew



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

what is DHCP renew?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It renews the IP address from the DHCP server, typically your broadband router?

You'd make more headway by posting the actual issue and the configuration.


----------



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

its not an issue i just wanted to know what it was. i have a linksys router


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It happens automatically under normal circumstances.


----------

